# Let's welcome Shane Battier!!!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_acquire_Battier_in_tra-184447-822.html



> HOUSTON - Shane Battier has heard rumblings that Rockets fans weren't thrilled with the NBA Draft night trade that sent him to Houston.
> 
> He is convinced that he won't have any trouble changing their minds.
> 
> "I understand the reaction of fans because draft night is all about the potential of your draft pick," Battier said. "So I wasn't really upset about the reaction. I'm just going to work hard, play the right way and help this team win some basketball games. If I do that, fans will come around."





> The 6-foot-8, 220-pound small forward isn't necessarily the quickest or most athletic player in the league. But he is a scrappy player who does all the little things to help a team win.
> 
> "I feel like I can elevate my game here," Battier said. "Tracy (McGrady) and Yao (Ming) create a lot of shots for everyone else and I feel like I can step up and knock down those shots."












Looking good in Rockets red Shane, welcome aboard!


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

He's gonna be a success!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

> The 6-foot-8, 220-pound small forward isn't necessarily the quickest or most athletic player in the league. But he is a scrappy player who does all the little things to help a team win.
> 
> "I feel like I can elevate my game here," Battier said. "Tracy (McGrady) and Yao (Ming) create a lot of shots for everyone else and I feel like I can step up and knock down those shots."



Sounds like my kind of player! :biggrin: 

I hope the dissenters in Houston are quickly banished. Should be fun to see this guy on the court!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Welcome to houston mr. battier much success in h town i hope.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome Shane after do some reasearch on this guy I regret saying I dont want him :biggrin:


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

Battier is the #2 Underappreciated player in the Leauge behind Elton Brand. Perfect Compliment to Yao and T-Mac.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

(Looks at how team looks after this trade) 

*sighs* *Mopes out of thread*


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

J Blaze said:


> (Looks at how team looks after this trade)
> 
> *sighs* *Mopes out of thread*


Hey, now. This team doesn't look half bad.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

> Rockets general manager Carroll Dawson said Memphis called offering Battier and the *deal was too good to pass up*.
> 
> "We were very excited when we heard that Shane was available," Dawson said. *"We made the deal without hesitation*."


 This concerns me..


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

If he can improve his game in Houston. He will be an All-Star, since our fan base is so huge. lol. 
He will earn the respect he deserves.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am not a fan of the trade, but i am more then willing to give this guy a chance. I know what kind of workhorse he is, and what he brings to the table. I will support him 100% next season without a doubt :banana:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> This concerns me..


I agree. After Yao, we have had a whooping one draft pick that was of ANY use...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Ill welcome him when he proves worthy of my welcoming.. hopefully it will happen.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i guess i kinda have to support him because he is a rocket and all, but i would just like to say...


boooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

welcome shane battier.. i reckon he'll be a better than statistics show player in houston.. what with the double team heading to yao n tmac, he'll have good looks at the ring be4 attempting shots


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Well at least T-Mac's going to start killing the guards again. I can't wait for that to happen.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Can't wait 'till mid-season, or one month in for that matter, and all of the Gay fans in Houston come out and apoligize to Battier.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> If he can improve his game in Houston. He will be an All-Star, since our fan base is so huge. lol.
> He will earn the respect he deserves.


That actually isn't such a crazy thing to say. My friend said "he's just a tall David Wesley", no way man!~ Shane is way better than that, I always thought DW and his "contributions' were totally overrated. Shane is capable of having 'career-type years' with Houston. He will overtake JHo as the 3rd scorer, 2nd rebounder, and will get more assists playing w/ T/Y. He is the perfect compliment to them, he's what we would've needed even with Rudy Gay, consistently dependable. If we make the playoffs he won't ***** out like some other role players.
I watched PHO destroy MEM last yr in the playoffs and Shane was one of the only guys still hustling/scoring/defending when they were losing by 20 in the last game with like a minute left. That's heart! :clap: his avg next yr barring injury:

13.7ppg, 9rbs (2off, 7def) 3.4ast, 2stls, 1.8blks, 38.8mpg those are Horry-like stats on a two star team. That basically means 11pts one night (in a dbl dbl) and 17/8 in another, great Robin to our Batman and Superman :cheers: 
All we need now is a legit shooter at the two spot regardless of his size or athleticism. My Wish List for shooters/2 guard
Brent Barry (If only he was younger....great fit for two seasons, WinNow philosophy)
Sasha Vujuc (I really like this kid, spunky shooter, he's got size/shooting/passing/smart/ & cheap
Rasual Butler (Probably the "best all around guy" for us ...size/stregnth/speed/youth/shooting
Eddie House (Mr. Little Bit, who gives you alota bit)

*BUYER BEWARE! BUYER BEWARE!* (Remember Stromile (no passion) Sura (always injured never plays)
Marcus Banks (he's never started a whole season? The last three seasons he's always hurt? we don't need that, another Bobby Sura, no thanks ie. someone whose good. . .when they're there)


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

battier is a solid player and is a good addition to the rockets.

but that doesn't change that i'm not happy with the trade. gay and swift should have more value than just battier, and while having battier helps the team, i think having the other two guys would help the team more.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He's going to be a fast fan favorite. He's just an easy guy to cheer and root for.

The Grizzlies took out a full-page ad in The Commercial Appeal (Memphis' newspaper) thanking him for all he's done. I know some people who cried when they found out he got traded.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Rawse said:


> I know some people who cried when they found out he got traded.


Were you one of those people, Rawse? :banana:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

AZNoob said:


> Were you one of those people, Rawse? :banana:


Nope. I'll miss Shane a lot, because he's been with the team for as long as I've been a Grizzlies fan, and I've followed him for almost his entire career.

But this was a necessary move, one that's almost certain to help the franchise. And I can still follow Shane's career in Houston.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

we're all gonna learn to love this guy, i figure if we can win a championship he'll be the love of our lives


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

well considering all the disappointments that most of the new recruits we've gone through the past year or so, it is actually great to get someone in who is solid, stable, consistent and reliable for a change... big welcome to Battier, show us what you are capable of


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I actually look forward tonhis performanc enext season. Im just worried about where he will start, a 3 or a 4? Will T-mac switch back to the 2-spot and chase guards around? Somehow im welcoming him as a 4 but sometimes i think that were gonnna have problems with tall PF's such as duncan and KG. Or anybody above 6 10 for that matter


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I am not a fan of the trade, but i am more then willing to give this guy a chance. I know what kind of workhorse he is, and what he brings to the table. I will support him 100% next season without a doubt :banana:


Ditto.&Welcome to the city!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, nobody has mentioned his shotblocking. Its amazing. 1.41 blocks per game? Thats real good for a wing. I dont watch him play much though, so I dont know how he gets them...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Wow, nobody has mentioned his shotblocking. Its amazing. 1.41 blocks per game? Thats real good for a wing. I dont watch him play much though, so I dont know how he gets them...


I noticed that too, evn though he's only 6"8, he has burly kinda buff frame like reggie evans or david west.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> Wow, nobody has mentioned his shotblocking. Its amazing. 1.41 blocks per game? Thats real good for a wing. I dont watch him play much though, so I dont know how he gets them...


Weakside, but he's nothing like a Stromile Swift shotblocker for instance, who relies totally on his athleticism. 

The blocks themselves are unspectacular, but Battier has a great IQ and court awareness, which allows him to sneak into the play at times and get a hand on the ball. He doesn't ever reject it into the stands like a Stromile-type would either. He'll keep it in play and try tipping the ball to a teammate. Like a smart player should.

He's certainly not as burly as Reggie Evans. That guy is one wide load. Shorter than Shane, too. Burly is not a word I'd ever use to describe Battier.


----------

